

Show HN: Tube Tracker, an iOS App for the London Underground - andydrizen
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/tube-tracker/id441139371?mt=8

======
andydrizen
Hi, I'm the creator of Tube Tracker. In its first two years, a colleague and I
built the departure board section. After going solo, I've spent almost all the
free time over the last year building this app into what you see today. I
don't have any funding or staff. It's taken a lot of work, and a lot of luck,
but this week my app is being displayed on the front page of the UK App Store.
I'd love to hear what you guys think of it.

